# Which CPL filter can you recommend me ?



## cdang (Apr 25, 2012)

I have the 77mm Hoya Pro1 CPL I use on my 24 - 70 and looking to buy a 72mm to use with my other lenses. Does anyone have a suggestion on which filter to use ? I don't mind spending on quality. 

Thanks.


----------



## kiniro (Apr 25, 2012)

If you're getting good results with the 77mm Hoya, why not get another Hoya?
All my filters are Hoya. hehehe


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2012)

You might consider a step-up ring to use your 77mm filter on 72mm threads as a cheap solution. The only problem is it precludes the use of a hood on most lenses (the 85L II is an exception).


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Apr 25, 2012)

I just picked up a 72mm Hoya Pro-1 on amazon for cheap and it's a perfectly good buy. as Neuro said, if you don't plan on using a hood you could just buy a step up ring (which I almost did but I do use the hood)


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 25, 2012)

Singh-Ray LB Warming Polarizer is the best out there.

http://singh-ray.com/polarizers.html


Cheers
CR


----------



## cdang (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Kernuak (Apr 25, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Singh-Ray LB Warming Polarizer is the best out there.
> 
> http://singh-ray.com/polarizers.html
> 
> ...


I used the version designed for the Cokin P filter set and miss not being able to use it on my Lee filter set. If the exchange rate was better and it was easier to import I'd get a replacement.


----------

